# Diy Nicotine potency ?



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

Greetings, is it just me or is diy nic bases more potent than commercial ?

I've sampled juices from three different batches and well I swear the nic is more potent 

Throat hit and taste all seem normal (3mg) but damn after about the third hit, I feel a slight silver lining starting to appear (As in if I had to suddenly take a brisk walk I'd be eating dirt within 10 meters) 

Scrawny Gecko 36mg PG, very well shaken before every use 

20ml = 1.73g 
100ml = 8.64g 

Going to try a 2.5mg mix next just to see

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (2/3/18)

Yeah, my brother in law vapes commercial juices only and says my DIY juices at the same nic hit harder. Either the juice makers are cutting corners or commercial juices are generally more flavour or sweetener rich, which masks the nic hit somewhat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## franshorn (2/3/18)

I think it down to the Scrawny nic. 

I personally haven't tried any other brand of nic yet. I complained to one of the vendors, and he even had the supplier of scrawny nic give me a call to chat to me. she said I should mix it at 1mg lower than what my target is. So I now mix all my juice at 2mg, and so far so good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/3/18)

Try Gold Nic from Blckvapour. Its the smoothest nic ive used. And its 48mg and only R130 for 100ml. So u get the best and smoothest nic at a very good price and its also 48mg so u use less

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/3/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Try Gold Nic from Blckvapour. Its the smoothest nic ive used. And its 48mg and only R130 for 100ml. So u get the best and smoothest nic at a very good price and its also 48mg so u use less



Picked some up yesterday believe it or not

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (2/3/18)

I think it's one of two things:
1. Commercial juice manufacturers cutting corners - most people I know who tried my DIY at 3mg commented on how strong it is. It can't be coincidental that so many people I've met and so many people on the forum are noticing that DIY juice is stronger than commercial when it comes to nic.
2. Heat steeping methods - if you use water that is too warm; you destroy the nic and then it becomes extremely harsh on the throat. I used to do this but then I used near boiling water once and completely ruined a bottle of juice. A juice with 3mg nic felt like 18mg. Since then I just use the best steeping method: time

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/3/18)

Thanks for creating this thread, untill now I was thinking it was all in my head.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## KUDU (2/3/18)

Ditto, time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)

I have to agree. 

Commercial juice at 3mg is cool but I mix my juices at 1mg and I’m more than happy. 

Interesting points raised above.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Armed (9/3/18)

I'm hoping to get rid of that harshness, by mixing at 2. 
Find myself taking only half as long drags.
Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigMacZA (1/4/18)

I too found DIY mix alot stronger. I dropped down to 2mg, and get the sane throat hit as 3mg commercial juice.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/4/18)

BigMacZA said:


> I too found DIY mix alot stronger. I dropped down to 2mg, and get the sane throat hit as 3mg commercial juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I also mix at 2mg now, its the same as commercial 3mg to me lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Morph699 (2/4/18)

The only question I have as mentioned above is what percentage are the other companies using or are they using some form of witch-craft to alter the 3ml/ % to make it seem less of a hit when the rest of us are getting a much stronger hit for frebase nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (2/4/18)

I don't think it's up to anything other than commercial juice makers saving a few bucks on lower nic content and trying to make their juice smoother on the throat. There was a thread like this recently too. Also less NIC = more puffing = running out of juice faster = even more profits for juice companies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Morph699 (2/4/18)

ye but thats false / bad for business as they not including what they should be. 

you cant sell 450ml of coke saying its 500ml's cos someone would measure it and say its wrong. 
ok we cant measure it here but the principal stays the same.



Spyro said:


> I don't think it's up to anything other than commercial juice makers saving a few bucks on lower nic content and trying to make their juice smoother on the throat. There was a thread like this recently too. Also less NIC = more puffing = running out of juice faster = even more profits for juice companies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (2/4/18)

How is someone going to measure? It's definitely not false. I spoke to an actual juice producer who confirmed it.

Sorry bud. It is 100% the case.

Lowering the NIC content does nothing to the actual quantity of juice anyway. So the coke argument is invalid. It would be like coke stating that there is X amount of sugar when there is actually less sugar. Absolutely noone is going to care enough to pay for a lab test.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (2/4/18)

I get nothing on a 3mg unless I've been doing 0mg for a week. Had that last week on vacation.
I have yet to order some nic for my DIY endeavours, but I'm a bit weary of having that stuff in the house with kids, etc, about.

I find Mr Hardwick's commercial juices will put me on the bench. @Hooked PIF'd one of Hardwick's juices to me a few weeks back and it was 6mg and smacked me upside the head. It was a satifying vape. The flavour was nothing like the description, but I think after a while I kinda liked it as being different. Same story when I first used their Calamity Jane; I had to sit down after puff #3.

Other vendor's juices don't do no nothing. I can sit for an hour chain vaping 2-5mg and get nothing. This is where my problem comes in with juice consumption. 30ml+ a day! 

So perhaps it is the quality of the nic they're all using, or perhaps the steeping process.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## Dreadside (2/4/18)

I'm not alone!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (2/4/18)

Well for someone like me who only vapes for the Nicotine fix, this does indeed suck. But fortunately I know of a few juice vendors who will gladly cater to the higher nic crowd on request.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

I personally dont think that they can be cutting corners, that would just be unethical business. Now I agree that there are always some dodgy peeps out there but why would ALL juice makers Lie about it?

If they were using less nic, then why would they not just state the correct level?
Another reason why I say that they cant All be cutting corners is because a commercial 3mg gives you that Nic buzz without killing your throat, and if they were mixing at 1.8mg (as my DIY mixes are) then I would need to puff as much as I do with my own Mixes to get my buzz.

I would instead say that they are pre steeping the nic in the a pre-blended VG/PG mix that has steeped more than a month before the flavors are added or before the juice is actually mixed.

I sucks that there is no definitive answer on this yet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

